# Crinan Basin, Argyll - Tug ID, please



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

This little vessel, displaying the name Duke of Normandy II, has been in Crinan Basin for some years now. From her appearance she was once a tug. Can anybody tell me anything of the history of this little ship?

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

After a Google search found there is actually some details on Ship Nostalgia
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=12365 or search SN using Duke of Normandy


----------



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

*Duke of Normandy II*

Thanks, David, for your information. Her status vis a vis ownership etc seems to be uncertain. I have the 1994 BBC series of "Para Handy" on tape, and I think she has a starring role in one episode as the French vessel "Dolores" which the "Vital Spark" rams in thick fog. Personally, I have never seen her anywhere but in Crinan basin.

With best wishes,
Dave


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

vitalspark said:


> This little vessel, displaying the name Duke of Normandy II, has been in Crinan Basin for some years now. From her appearance she was once a tug. Can anybody tell me anything of the history of this little ship?
> 
> Thank you,
> Dave


I think she used to be owned by the same man who owns the Vic 32 - similar to Vital Spark. If you log-on to the Clyde Puffers website I'm sure someone can give yu everything you want to know.

JimC


----------



## Quaysider (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, it is owned by Nick Walker - I had the pleasure of sailing with him on the VIC 32 recently


----------



## wkmarine (Aug 20, 2008)

duke of normandy used to tow small barges around the clyde from arrochar they also had another small tug the panther? I used to get a cuppa from the lads whenever in Rothesay mid late 70s


----------

